# Electric Yellows w/ Red or Golden Eyes



## suraj60 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello everyone at CF!

I live in Guangzhou, China & I have just ordered a 1.3m aquarium that can hold about half a ton of water. I believe that is over 500 liters and about 130 gallons. I am planning to fill the tank with Lake Malawi African Cichlids, particularly the Electric Yellow Cichlid. Here in Guangzhou, there is a pet fish market that is huge, and they sell all kinds of fish. The Electric Yellow Cichlids are quite reasonably priced. I have noticed a fish that looks like the Electric Yellow, but it does not have the black fins and instead of black eyes has red eyes. I asked a pet fish shop owner in Hong Kong, who was also carrying this kind of fish, about it and she said that it is also a Lake Malawi African Cichlid but not an Electric Yellow. She did not know the name but said they can be kept in the same tank. I'm not sure what kind of fish this is as I have tried to search online but cannot find the description, not even on Wikipedia. Anyone have any ideas?

Many thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There is an albino version of the Labidochromis caeruleus x Metriaclima estherae hybrid. It is probably that fish that you have seen.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

See the attached link :

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1668


----------



## suraj60 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, thanks to both of you - this is exactly the fish I that I have seen.

My tank got delivered and assembled today. It is looking good!

All I need to do now is add rocks and caves, add the water & chemicals and let it run for about 4 or 5 days without any fish. Then finally add the fish! Woo hoo!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How will you cycle the tank?


----------

